# Destin Surf



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

We have caught several fish and many different species so far. Fished in the surf yesterday just outside of Destin, lots of ladyfish and had one real nice flounder almost in and he got off, then broke off another nice fish. Fished near Santa Rosa Beach yesterday afternoon with same story. Almost all of these on a variety of plastics including gulp and offshore angler shrimp and some powerbait plastics.

Fished on Destin Jetty today, more ladyfish, several catfish and a few other assorted small fish. Caught one that I think was a whiting. Most of these on shrimp and cut bait.

Not much to eat yet, but having a great time.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Glad to hear you're catching 'em! Keep casting and you'll have some table fare before you know it.


----------



## Rekless1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad to here something is biting! Which jetty did you fish?


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

How is the seaweed there, it drove me off Navarre beach the last two weekends?


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

East jetty, but caught most in the surf just down from it. As far as seaweed, have had some problems with it, but it has been fishable.


----------



## Rekless1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks! I'm spending a week in Destin, beginning of September, spend most of my time around the east jetty , love to hear reports from there . Caught several sharks last year on pinfish.


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

Rekless, any size to sharks? How did you get pinfish and how did you rig them? I have not yet figured out what kinds of bait to try to catch and where to use it and how. 

Fished today with Capt Brant - we worked hard at it, but the fish seemed to be disinterested, some days are like that. Went to beach this afternoon and caught some small sharks, catfish and ladyfish. Guy next to me caught a pomp. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Rekless1 (Jul 18, 2011)

1 of my sharks was a black tip , the other sharks I don't know- they didn't fight near as hard. All were 3 to 3.5 ft. Sharks were on the east side of the east jetty. A fellow fisherman from Louisiana was nice enough to give me a gulp shrimp and a tiny hook. Caught the pinfish on the west side of the jetty. I hook em from the bottom lip out through the nostril I could see the sharks in the surf about75 to150 feet out. Very skiddish. If you cast to them they would scatter. Had to cast and wait. Well worth it. Hope this helps


----------

